# Im new!



## poopeyee (Feb 27, 2019)

Im a 21 year old girl with no relationship experiences who are currently having some problems with my first boyfriend


----------



## Tasorundo (Apr 1, 2012)

Welcome to the board! I am sure there are several people who would love to chat about what you are going through. Feel free to put information here if you want, threads can always be moved to the appropriate forum.

I would say, if you are 21, first boyfriend and this involves infidelity, then end it.


----------



## Adelais (Oct 23, 2013)

Welcome. Why did you choose your screen name?


----------

